# Need to rage about this so bad right now



## Voltage

I'm so mad. My friend is judging me, being condescending and acting like what I'm doing is utterly stupid and a waste of time. 
I play neopets, SO FREAKING WHAT, GET THE **** OVER IT AND GET OFF MY CASE.
This is a 21 year old man who watchs my little pony, collects pony toys and video game figurines and did I mention watches a show for little girls?
He came over earlier today and was hanging out with my brother so I was playing on neopets on my laptop, trying to code my pages and put up some of my art. And then he left and texted me "I have better things to do than care what an adult is doing on a kid's site"
I don't even know any kids who play on this site. It's primarily adults. And it's pretty darn common in the artist community. I like having pets that I can design characters for and I like all the activities and things to do on the site. I don't even play the flash games. I just make all my points by restocking and putting NP in the stock market.
I'm so angry. I'm also done with this friendship. I don't ever make fun of the stupid things he likes. But he judges me on EVERYTHING I do.
Not just about neopets.
I'm so angry I feel like I'm going to explode
I'm so sick of being made fun of and being pushed around by people. 
WHAT MAKES THEM SO MUCH BETTER THAN ME?
I TRY SO HARD JUST TO BE ACCEPTED AND ALL THEY DO IS MAKE ME FEEL LIKE A STAIN ON THE LOWEST PART OF THE EARTH.
MY OWN BROTHER ACTS LIKE I'M PATHETIC IF I EVEN FREAKING EAT. NO MATTER WHAT IT IS, EVEN IF I HAVE A COUPLE OF COOKED CARROTS HE SHUNS ME, WHAT DID I DO?
and then they treat me like I'm the unreasonable one. Always saying I'm overreacting. Always saying I'm being a b****
What do I have to do
I can't take this anymore I want to curl up and just rot where I lay
I feel like absolute crud. Like worthless dirt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom

I used to have a neopets account! =P
I don't know what happened to it though. I think it might have been lost due to my constant inactivity. Lol. I agree that the artwork for it is really cute. I play other games meant for kids such, as Howrse, and I play Guild Wars 2 as well. The way I see it is, if it gives you something to do when you need something to do and is your way of unwinding from a tough day then go for it! =P


----------



## lalalauren

Bronies get a lot of hate from the Internet for loving a show made for little girls...just tell him to stop being a hypocrite and to love and tolerate your neopets.

And besides, neopets is cool. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

You go, girl! Don't ever let a hypocrite like him make you feel less than.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

There is nothing wrong with liking MLP. Lauren Faust herself is thrilled that it drew in such a big audience. My husband and I both love MLP, and a lot of our mabi friends love it. I'm 22 and my husband is 23.

Also, I'm not sure what neo pets are, but my husband used to be involved in it.


----------



## PaigeRose

Hehe I still go on neopets too and I'm 21. My girlfriend doesnt care and she often goes on subeta. Its definitely not what it was- I mean I've been playing since I was 10 so I've been through everything the site has- the re-draws and customizing crap, not to mention my hard earned nps and pets and accounts have been frozen countless times... honestly I miss the old neopets back when pets were your characters and pride and joys... now they're just for people to collect and everyones obsessed with UCs... bleh. 

I also used to like this site called wajas. I still do, the art and stuff, but their "economy" is not great and its a very slow building community. Their breeding sim is cool though! You can make basically anything you want.


----------



## hiddenjumprope

I want to get back into neopets, but since all of my friends left the site it's hard to get motivated again.

I still have so many comic ideas for the NT and finally got my dream pet a year or so ago  

Just ignore him, he's a jerk.


----------



## Sylver

I used to try to get into Neopets, but couldn't. 

My time was far too taken up with Horseland at the time. That was years ago though.


----------



## Voltage

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> There is nothing wrong with liking MLP. Lauren Faust herself is thrilled that it drew in such a big audience. My husband and I both love MLP, and a lot of our mabi friends love it. I'm 22 and my husband is 23.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what neo pets are, but my husband used to be involved in it.


I was just pointing out how much a hypocrite he is being for critizing me for liking a game originally designed for college students while he is watching a show originally designed for little girls. I actually watch mlp myself and I am part of the artist community for mlp.

Neopets is a site where you get virtual pets that can be painted different colors. It's a pretty large site and even as a person who has played for 12 or so years I couldn't even tell you all the features, there are so many.

He isn't really that kind of brony he doesn't really care for the love and tolerate thing. Also avoids other bronies and hates them.

I actually have a pretty decent friend group on neopets right now. We are all draik crazy. I have 8 draiks right now. I used to have more but I've realized designing so many draik characters can be boring.
I'm trying to trade for an unconverted Halloween Lupe right now (one of my dream pets) I admit I want UCs too but I don't plan on trading a lot I just want three specific ones or even just the hallo Lupe and I'll be happy. I only ever trade for permanent pets or pets to trade up for said permanent pet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar

I don't play Neopets nearly as much as I used to (most of my guild quit) but I still log on every now and then to stick my pets in the lodge, check my stocks, etc. my account will be 12 years old in April.

http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=bakura62

Don't worry about it too much - Neopets was never really targeted towards children. It has a pretty big user base of young adults as it's a great outlet for art, writing, roleplaying, etc.


----------



## Patches

I'm 23 and I am still on neopets! Even got my 29 (today's his birthday woo!) year old boyfriend playing. Anyone who won't accept you for you doesn't deserve your friendship anyway. I learned that lesson in high school, and have learned to stay true to myself. What you do doesn't affect him so he just needs to get over it.


----------



## Batman

I used to have neopets. But I haven't been on in ages I still play runescape and I'm 27 I been playing on there since 12 lol plus I play wizard 101 with my neice they can get over it don't let their judge mental pee brain get to you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky

It sounds like your friend is not being a very good friend.


----------



## Dovahkiin

My mom is 40 and she still plays Neopets, so don't feel bad 

She primarily goes on to play flash games and use the lab ray.



I think this friend needs to be ditched, he sounds extremely rude and uncaring.
And bronies really scare me ._.


----------



## Melanie

You know what? Sometimes people just need to make other people feel bad about themselves so they feel better about their ownselves, the trick is not letting it get to you. BTW I never really heard of neopets before but I took a look at the site and it looks like loads of fun- of course I had to close it immediately because, with WoW, the sims, second life and my obsessive search for rat info, I need another computer addiction like I need a hole in the head lol.


----------



## Xerneas

Dovahkiin said:


> And bronies really scare me ._.


Why?

Being female I don't consider myself a brony obviously, but I do watch the show and I absolutely love it. The animation is clean and well done, the music is great, and the characters are all lovable. Though some bronies do go a little too far, I feel like a lot of people judge people who like the show, ESPECIALLY the males for absolutely no reason. If you're not a child and you watch or play Pokémon, you're basically doing the exact same thing, but I see little judgment for that? I'm kinda rambling here but way too many people don't give legitimate reasons why and don't let go of stigma.

Nice username, btw


----------



## rattiblue1

There is a new doc called bronies on netflix... Interesting stuff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose

I watched the Bronies doc... I feel like they did the same thing with that as they do My Strange Addiction - they pick the extreme of the extreme... and also people who are willing to participate so I feel like any doc like that should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Voltage

PaigeRose said:


> I watched the Bronies doc... I feel like they did the same thing with that as they do My Strange Addiction - they pick the extreme of the extreme... and also people who are willing to participate so I feel like any doc like that should be taken with a grain of salt.


The media just likes to point out the worst in people. Drives me crazy. I mean I don't like bronies much but I'm a huge fan of the show. I love mlp and even have some merch for decoration. But hooooly smokes I do NOT see the love and tolerance... And that is just from personal experience. Not saying everyone is like that but I've met some of the most closed minded people in that fandom who hate everything that isn't what they believe in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

